# Netzteil Leistung = Verbrauch?



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, Mir ging gerade eine Frage durch den Kopf die ich mir bereits vor 4tagen fragte.
Und zwar: 
Wenn ich ein 700Watt netzteil und ein 500Wattnetzteil hätte und beide Wären gleich stark ausgelastet (gleiche Hardware)
Würde dann beide gleich Viel Strom aus der Dose Saugen oder würde das 700netzteil mit mehr verbrauch da stehen? 
Und wie siehts so im Iddlemode Aus ?

Hoffe ihr versteht meine Frage  

Lg  Joe


----------



## Tintifax (5. Dezember 2011)

Kommt auf die Effizienz an was das Netzteil hat. Wenn beide die selben haben dann schon.


----------



## Ashton (5. Dezember 2011)

Auch dann noch nicht, denn es kommt auf die Effizienz im Lastbereich an und das ist bei beiden trotz gleicher Zertifizierung unterschiedlich.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

Also das bedeutet:
Sagen wir mal beide hätten 87% 
Und welches würde dann mehr ziehen ? 
und was bedeutet das mit der effizienz im lastbereich? 

(Ich will eigentlich nicht wissen wieviel ich herausbekomme sondern wieviel es zieht)


----------



## Mosed (5. Dezember 2011)

Mal angenommen dein PC zieht unter Volllast 360W.
Das 500W NT ist damit zu 72% ausgelastet, dass 700W NT zu 51,4%. 

Wenn das 500W NT bei 72% Auslastung und das 700W NT bei 51,4 % Auslastung einen Wirkungsgrad von 87% haben, nehmen beide NT gleich viel Leistung auf, nämlich ~414W. 

Eine korrekte Aussage kann da nur getroffen werden, wenn von beiden NTs die Wirkungsgradkurven vorliegen (oder mindestens die Angaben für 20%, 50% und 100% Auslastung). Je nach Alter und Marke kann das 700W NT wesentlich effizienter sein als das 500W NT, selbst im Leerlauf. Das ist nicht pauschal beantwortbar.

Die maximal mögliche Leistungsabgabe des NTs hat nichts mit der tatsächlichen Leistungsaufnahme zu tun. Hier entscheidet die Effizienz/Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

Ah ok also es kommt darauf an wieviel umgesetzt wird ,
und diese 414W sind das 414W pro stunde die aus der "steckdose"gezogen werden?


----------



## Mosed (5. Dezember 2011)

Das ist kompliziert. Steige ich grad nicht ganz durch. 
Gewissermaßen schon. Andererseits aber auch nicht. 

Auf der Stromrechnung musst du pro kWh bezahlen. 
Wenn dein PC eine Stunde auf Vollast läuft (mit den angenommenen 360W --> 414W), ergibt das 0,414 kWh.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wattstunde


----------



## der_knoben (5. Dezember 2011)

Watt als solches ist ja die Einheit Energie pro Sekunde. Also ja nach dem, wieviel Watt dein System braucht, ist halt auch Energie weg. Somit kannst du auch auf deiner Stromrechnung berechnen, wieviel Energie du benötigt hast, daher auch die Abrechnung in der Einheit kWh.

Ein NEtzteil zieht immer nur so viel Leistung aus dem Netz, wie die Komponenten, die es versorgt, benötigen. Da es ja ähnlich wie ein Trafo funktioniert, hat es nun mal auch thermische und andere Verluste, daher der Wirkungsgrad. Je höher desto gut.

Bei 50% ist der Wirkungsgrad bei den Netzteil eigentlich am besten. Unter 20% wird er immer schlechter. Von daher sollte man auch darauf achten, dass das NT sowohl für den Last als auch den lastlosen Zustand richtig dimensioniert ist, damit man immer im Bereich des besten Wirkungsgrades ist.
Daher sollte bei einem 700W NT immer mindest 140W Ausgangsleistung vorhanden sein, bei einem 500W NT reichen 100W.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde eher sagen über 80% ist der wirkungsgrad am besten oder soll er sein  aber ich weiss was du meinst dass man keinen verlust hat (allzugrossen)


----------



## der_knoben (5. Dezember 2011)

Ne, der Wirkungsgrad ist bei 50% Last am besten, danach sinkt er wieder. Guck dir mal diese Kurven an: Enermax Pro87+ 500W - Gold wert? - Gehäuse, Kühlung, Netzteile - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------

